# JD 5303 wont crank



## texairjp

My 2008 5303 with 500 hours wont turnover. I looked for all the obvious stuff but don't see any thing out of place or broken. Anyone have this problem before? any ideas?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## Fredneck

does anything at all happen when you try to turn it over? the headlights should at least dim. if not, i'd suspect a bad switch.

try jumping power directly from the battery to the starter and see what happens.


----------



## texairjp

Yes bad safety switch is what I'm thinking too just haven't found it yet.

Yes I have lights and instruments but no cranking. Going to try to jump across the starter post tomorrow. With electrical power on it should run if I get the starter spinning. If not may try to pull start it.


----------



## Fredneck

i've also had both of my tractors (2N and WD45) not start because the starter was jammed on the flywheel. grabbing a rear tire and rocking it back and forth frees it up.


----------



## texairjp

OK, messed with it most of the day today. The battery was low (8 volts) replaced the battery but still nothing. With the new battery installed I jumped across the solenoid post and it turned over but would not start. It has been running fine so I'm thinking a safety switch again now. I removed the transmission safety and checked continuity and it checks out fine. Ignition switch???????

:dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed:


----------



## Fredneck

first, i'd check for 12 volts to the coil. if it's not there, it could be the ignition switch. if it is, pull a spark plug, put the wire back on it, and rest it against the block so that there's a small gap between the electrode and the block. if necessary, hold it there with a pair of insulated handle pliers/channellocks, the bigger the better, be careful to not touch the bare metal. now turn it over and you should see a spark, preferably a bright blue one. if not, i'd put the plug back in and repeat the test with the distributor end of the coil wire.

also, are you sure you're getting fuel to the cylinders?

edit: lol, sorry, my bad. just realized this is a diesel. please disregard, i know nothing about them :dazed:


----------



## drmonsterbrain

Look just above injection pump. U will see temp sensor. Then just above that & a lil further forward you will see another sensor that shares a wire with the injection pump. That sensor is called cold start switch. Unplug it & replace inj pump fuse. It will start


----------



## texairjp

Ok drmonster now we are getting somewhere but not quite. I found the fuse and yes it was blown. I unpluged the connection to the cold start sensor and tried to crank but nothing. I jumped across the starter and it turned over but did not start. I re connected the plug on the sensor and tried it but nothing. I checked the fuse again and it is blown so replaced it again. The battery is a little low now so I will jump it the next time. It's in the field so may be a few days before I get to try again. So am I right in thinking it it the cold start sensor on the injector pump and need to order the sensor?

Many thanks for the help from you all!!


----------



## texairjp

Also after replacing the fuse I watched and when I turned the key to the on position the fuse blew immediately, even the 20 amp fuse that I tried.


----------



## drmonsterbrain

Replace the sensor. It should start with it unplugged if it's warm outside. Replace sensor n fuse n get back with me.


----------



## drmonsterbrain

Also, the electrical component on the injection pump is the fuel shut-off solenoid. It should get 12v with key on and you should here it click when the key is turned on and off.


----------



## texairjp

OK, haven't gotten the cold start sensor yet but it is ordered.

I had some time to mess with it today. I unplugged the cold start sensor and changed the fuse and turned the key on and the fuse did not blow ( like it did before) but it would not turn the starter over. The battery was low so I jumped it for 30 minutes but couldn't get it to turn over. The outside temp was 45 degrees but it should still turn over right.

With the key on and the fuse not blown I jumped across the starter to turn it over but it would not start.
I then plugged the cold start sensor back in and turned the key on and the fuse did not blow. I tried to start it with the key but it would not turn over. 

Dr Monsterbrain, thanks for all of your advise so far and hope I'm not asking too much here but this really has me baffled.

Any more suggestions Greatly Appreciated!!

Jamie


----------



## drmonsterbrain

Have you verified voltage to fuel shut off solenoid n checked for clicking?


----------



## dml352

Went to the JD house this morning (Saturday) and they told me it was my sensor. The only thing they forgot to tell me was to check for a fuse. I replaced a blown 20amp fuse and unplugged the sensor and started right up. Thank you for the advise. I didn't check the fuses until looking on here as the manual doesn't show a fuse for this. Thank you guys.


----------

